
PyOpenCL lets you access the OpenCL parallel computation API from Python - kirubakaran
http://mathema.tician.de/software/pyopencl
======
rarestblog
Doesn't seem to support Windows (doesn't build, not even with mingw32+boost)

~~~
wtallis
Check the mailing list - it's been made to build with MSVC2008 and the ATI
Stream SDK beta that includes a CPU-only implementation of OpenCL.

